# I am in India should I buy laptop from USA online ?



## Jakes (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to to buy lenovo *IdeaPad Y580*. It has  NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660M Intel Core i7-3630QM 2.4GHz, 6GB DDR3, 750GB HDD.
Its a gaming laptop at low cost but it is not available in india. 
No laptop is close to it in this price range in India. 
The laptops that are close to it in India are Samsung np550p5c which has NVIDIA 650M card but I dont want to buy it beacuse I have heard it has got throttling issues. It is around 58 to 60 thousand rupees.
The next laptop which comes to my mind is Dell Inspiron 15r which is around 56 thousand to 62 thousand rupees. It has ATI Radeon HD 7730 card which is just about equal to NVIDIA Gforce GTX 640M

Look at the lenovo ideapad y580 its far superior than the above 2 I just mentioned.
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 59345715 15 6" i7 3630QM 2 4GHz 6GB 750GB Windows 8 | eBay
If I buy this from usa it will cost me 1002.94 US dollars = 55146 Rupees Including shipping
lenovo ideapad y580 | eBay

This one has got 16 GB SSD 
Lenovo IdeaPad Y580 59353260 15 6" i7 3630QM 2 40GHz 8GB 750GB 16GB Windows 8 | eBay

So is there any risk involved or there is any disadvantage if I buy it from USA ?


----------



## musadhiq (Nov 19, 2012)

Better walk in to bestbuy and try and get international warranty which will be valid in india.even this laptop has heating issues,for that matter all gaming "budget" laptop have heating issues (and i am a samsung s02 owner and can safely say there is no throttling only heating which is bearable around 82c).If buying from ebay buy the 900$ one and buy a 256gb ssd replace the internal hdd with it.you will have great bootup speeds and you game loading time will be blazing fast. TRY the samsung 840 pro series which comes with a free copy of assassins also wait for black Friday deals  if you are in the us at that time dont miss it i repeat dont miss it youll regretdo a little research on bestbuy walmart  on the black friday deals (and i am a samsung s02 owner and can safely say there is no throttling).If possible try and get the new alienware from dell they are the real gaming laptop ,if your main purpose is only gaming.I think you shold be able to find a good deal this black friday.


----------

